# Track identification



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Hope this attaches. 
Mountain lion right? Is that an extra toe?


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Cartridge is .300 win mag


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Yup, it's a lion.....I'm guessing a mature female judging by the size of the track and shape of the toes. When lions walk they often place their rear foot into where their front foot stepped, that accounts for the extra toe print.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

Makes sense. It was maybe day old track when I happened on it. Biggest cat print I've ever seen


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

How bout this? There were a few light brown hairs on it bout 3" long.


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm thinking elk bites?


----------

